# Hamilton Electric Quartet



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Here's a quartet of Hamiltons just back from some sea and salt in Brighton.










I continue to love the Sea-Lectrics. Just so easy to read.

What do you think about the second hands on the Sea-lectrics? One is red tipped, the other is not. In Rene Rondeau's book "The Watch of the Future", the second hand is the same as the one on the left, not the red-tipped hand. I've asked Rene what he thinks. Any other opinions?

The Savitar ll with the GE dial is quite rare as well.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Oh dear...was I meant to change the second hand on the right hand Seal-Lectic I...?

Mine is the same as your left one Dave...so I guess someone put the red tipped one on at some point in its life. I agree, one of the best Hamilton electrics to actually wear in 2009...being relatively large.

Not had time to post replies on your other posting from a few days ago...but will get around to it :down:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> *Oh dear...was I meant to change the second hand on the right hand Seal-Lectic I...?*
> 
> Mine is the same as your left one Dave...so I guess someone put the red tipped one on at some point in its life. I agree, one of the best Hamilton electrics to actually wear in 2009...being relatively large.
> 
> Not had time to post replies on your other posting from a few days ago...but will get around to it :down:


The truth is that I didn't really pay any attention to the second hand until I had them side by side on my desk. As I indicated, I am trying to find out what the scoop is in regard to the red tipped hand. The opposite end of the hand is really quite interesting. If you take a look at it closely, you will see it has kind of a streamlined end, not the more triangular shaped end like is on most of the red tipped second hands.

Here's the hand on the Sea-Lectric in question:










Here's a picture of my Ventura for a comparison:










See how the ends differ? I've taken a look through the "Watch of the Future" to see what I can see, and the only hand I see that looks at least somewhat similar is on the picture of the Regulus. As you have my Regulus on hand, and I think you also have a Regulus, maybe you could check and comment.

I've also asked Rene if he can shed any light on this matter. I expect that the real answer is that the red tipped hand was stuck on in the factory because they needed to put a hand on the watch and that what was what was grabbed. After 50 years though, who really knows.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Just got the scoop from Rene (boy, he was up early at his e-mail - it's 5:00 a.m. in California):

"The hand in your picture is not a Hamilton, that is a generic replacement."

Mystery solved.


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

Nice foursome there, M.S. I, too, like the Sea-Lectric. Unfortunately, I don't have one to go along with my Sea-Lectric II.

And even though you've solved the mystery as to the second hand, I'll add my two cents: the red tip is a nice touch and adds a bit of flair to an otherwise rather dull dial.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Sisyphus said:


> Nice foursome there, M.S. I, too, like the Sea-Lectric. *Unfortunately, I don't have one to go along with my Sea-Lectric II.*
> 
> And even though you've solved the mystery as to the second hand, I'll add my two cents: the red tip is a nice touch and adds a bit of flair to an otherwise rather dull dial.


There's ALWAYS another John - two sold on ebay in the last couple weeks. Keep an eye out and then warn the group that you're gunning for one or risk being outbid by someone here!!!


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

martinus_scriblerus said:


>





Sisyphus said:


> I'll add my two cents: the red tip is a nice touch and adds a bit of flair to an otherwise rather dull dial.


I'd go with that too, I love the red tip on the Sea-Lectric, really stands out nicely. Beautiful dial on that one too.


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

Very nice!!!


----------

